# Anyone have delivery stories who took Lovenox during pregnancy?



## djw47

After having 2 healthy children with no known problems during pregnancy, I lost my 3rd baby last year. I was 16 weeks (for those who haven't seen my previous post) but did not find out until I was supposed to be 18 weeks. Now they say I have a clotting disorder and I'm taking Lovenox shots every day to remedy this. What no one has discussed with me yet is how this will affect delivery. I have read several other places that after going on this medication they should have discussed a birth plan with me etc. I'm just wondering if they haven't because it's too early (I'm 11 weeks tomorrow) or if this is something we should begin to plan? I am SO hoping to not need pitocin or epidural but with my son I begged for none of that and after just 2 hours in the hospital (4 hours at 5cm) they ignored my requests and gave pitocin because they claimed it had been too long since I progressed. My son was born after just 4 hours of me being in the hospital. I've also read that being on Lovenox I can't have an epidural anyway unless they plan ahead and have me stop taking my medication and plan to induce me, but inducing means pitocin which means terrrrrrible pain :( I know I need to discuss this with my doctor but my next appointment isn't for another 2 weeks so any of your stories would be appreciated!


----------



## o2luvjesus

Hi there. I'm sorry about your loss. I took Lovenox with my son, Heparin with my daughter. I wasn't told until late in the pregnancy that they would induce at 38 weeks. When on Lovenox they will switch you to Heparin toward the end of the pregnancy. They can do an epidural with that. I had 2 c-sections. Basically from being forced into labor before my body was ready. I have 2 children now and after 7 miscarriages that is all that matters to me. I would ask about switching to Heparin toward the end and not being induced. Congratulations!


----------



## Tibtibs

Hi there, I'm brand new today to this forum but I've joined as I've just found I'm expecting! Sadly I lost my little girl Lucy in June 2009, she was born sleeping at 6 months x She underwent a P.M and it was found we shared a blood clotting disorder called Factor V Leiden. I have an appointment to see the Obstetrician on Monday where it will be discussed how to best treat this pregnancy with the help from blood thinners (Lovenox, Heperin). I am very nervous and know very little about it all, please, if you can tell me a little it would be lovely to hear from others in my situation xxx

Thank you and congratulations and health and happiness to you all xxx


----------



## MaevesMummy

I am on Clexane which I guess is a similar thing, I have APS (Hughes syndrome) Secondary to Lupus and other unknown problems (mixed connective tissue disorder) xxxx


----------



## djw47

Hi Tibs, this is my first time around on blood thinners as with my first 2 kids I had NO complications whatsoever and had no idea I had anything wrong. However, that being said, I've been on Lovenox going on 3 weeks now and here's what I know from personal experience...

I so far have to give myself one shot per day (the dosage may be adjusted if they find that to be required). I was told to do the shots in my stomach which has been fairly easy (after someone taught me how). Sometimes it hurts, sometimes it doesn't. I have not had any real side effects from it, although at almost every single injection sight, I get a bruise the size of a golf ball that builds up for a week and takes another week to fade away. Therefore I look like someone has been beating me lol. My doctors have no discussed very much with me and even when I lost my LO last year, they did not know at the time why. Baby passed at 16 weeks but no one knew for 2 more weeks and by that time, the tissue was no longer stable enough to determine anything. They only discovered this clotting issue with me through a blood test done after I became pregnant with this baby. They ran a few tests in between my 2 pregnancies but hadn't come up with anything, then after I became pregnant I saw a hematologist and he decided to run further tests. I have been told that this test can be inaccurate during pregnancy but I'm on the meds because it's better to be safe than sorry and really what other explanation is there for losing a baby that late on, if they haven't discovered another reason. I hope they give us all some more information about this. I'll share whatever I find out, on here, and please do the same.


----------



## Tibtibs

Aww Thank you so so much for your reply Djw47 , You have made me feel much less alone in all this! Was very sad to hear you lost your little one, and hope you get comfort from having your young baby growing with the love of its sibling looking down on you, looking after you both x 
Was glad you took time to tell me about the bruising, something I didn't know would happen!! I too didn't suffer any complications with my daughter Isobel, and wouldn't have ever found out about this clotting disorder had it not been discovered through my very sad time with Lucy x
Thank you so much once again, I really appreciate all the tme you spent writing to me xxx


----------



## djw47

I know how you feel! I'm so sorry for your loss as well :( isn't it such a shock and so devastating after you've had a healthy baby? It's something you worry a little about the first time around but at least for me, after 2 easy healthy pregnancies and babies, I was so comfortable in pregnancy I thought nothing would go wrong and then my world fell to pieces. I'm pretty angry too that this isn't a standard test they do before someone ends up having multiple miscarriages or a late miscarriage. Don't they (doctors) realize that ANY miscarriage is painful? Shouldn't they want to know everything they can up front to prevent anything from going wrong? It's a SIMPLE blood test! I'm sorry I'm on a rant now, but I really pray that everything goes well for all of us this time. :hugs: I just don't know if I could handle it again. :cry: I haven't seen my doctor recently so I don't know anything new to tell you right now but maybe next week!


----------



## Tibtibs

Hi there again, I agree whole heartedly a test should be standard you are right. There is actually a petition I signed to have such tests available from early pregnancy, if I find the link i'll post it to you. You are also so right in saying a loss at any stage is a tragedy,:cry: the second we see those positive lines, your head is spinning with excitement, making plans, names, our future dreams x I really wish us both happiness in our pregnancies and health throughout our 9 months! :hugs:Think we deserve it eh! Keep in touch hunni xx


----------



## Carmina29

Yesterday visited my Doctor and he refused to put me on a treatment during pregnancy. He does not believe in Aspirin, Levenox and Heparin as a being good to prevent miscarriages. He told me this medication can cause more bleeding between the pregnancy and implantation site. I never heard such a thing. I only read good outcomes in cases they used this treatment. Is there someone there that your doctor refused to give a treatment during pregnancy especially after recurrent miscarriages. What is your advice?


----------



## djw47

Well I just saw a high risk doctor last friday who looked over my labs from the hematologist and said that what I have is nothing that would cause issues during pregnancy. That puts me back to square 1 with no reason why I lost my baby last September and they told me I can get off the Lovenox but I'm terrified. They said I can stay on if I want but it complicates delivery but getting off worries me because if I get off and lose this one too I'll be devastated but at the same time like I said, I have 2 kids with uncomplicated pregnancies. I have no idea what to do now.


----------



## emma_ttc

Hi! I am so sorry for your loss. Very painful experience to go through! What is your blood disorder? I think when you are Factor V hetero they do not take it as seriously- but I would get a second opinion asap from a Reproductive Endo- they are specialists that deal with pregnancy loss all the time. I have experienced 2 losses so far (in the past year). The first one was extremely traumatic because I ended up having grapefruit size blood clots every minute for hours- I had to go to the emergency room and have an emergency D&C once my blood pressure was at a safe level. VERY scary. I knew that I had Factor V Leiden Hetero and a slight Protein S Deficiency, but my doctor said since I was hetero it should not be a problem. In fact, many doctors say this. They do not like prescribing Lovenox or blood thinners unless they have to (you have had a clot already or are homozygous). I also have family history with clotting (dad, first cousin, and great aunt all had clots- great aunt and first cousin had them after their pregnancy, and the great aunt passed away from a PE). I began researching this disorder, and I was convinced I needed to be taken more seriously. After going to different doctors (one high risk said I should go on Lovenox, one high risk said no). I then had my second miscarriage a couple of months ago. Very sad. I went to a Reproductive Endo at the advice of some women I know who went through multiple miscarriages. They are very good at diagnosing the problem and they deal with Factor V all the time. Most doctors do not. My Reproductive Endo said that this disorder and the family history of clots is a huge red flag, and that I need to give myself a shot of Lovenox 4 days after ovulation (tiny clots can prevent a good implantation) and continue until I miss a period. If I miss my period and I am pregnant, I give myself a shot until I am 36 weeks. Then they put my on Heparin because it is out of your system faster and you can't deliver on blood thinners. If I am not pregnant, I stop the shots until 4 days after ovulation and begin the whole process again. I am listening to the Reproductive Endo since they study this and deal with miscarriages and how to help women get and stay pregnant. She said they look for Factor V and other clotting disorders it definitely causes miscarriages and still births. I am not trying to scare you, I just think you need to go to a Reproductive Endo to get a second opinion. You could also develop a blood clot during the pregnancy or after. Good luck and prayers are sent your way!!


----------



## emma_ttc

Also, to answer your question about using Lovenox during pregnancy, I am going to start this month... but my cousin (who had the blood clot in her uterus after her first pregnancy- she only had a slight Protein S Deficiency and developed a blood clot- she did not even have the Factor V) took a Lovenox shot with her second pregnancy twice daily. They took her off at 36 weeks and gave her Heparin- she delivered a healthy baby boy. She did not have any complications with her pregnancy. The high risk doctors watched her closely and all knew the medications when she went to deliver. You can also use Lovenox while breastfeeding. I hope this helps!


----------



## rscotto

I would be finding a new doctor. 



Carmina29 said:


> Yesterday visited my Doctor and he refused to put me on a treatment during pregnancy. He does not believe in Aspirin, Levenox and Heparin as a being good to prevent miscarriages. He told me this medication can cause more bleeding between the pregnancy and implantation site. I never heard such a thing. I only read good outcomes in cases they used this treatment. Is there someone there that your doctor refused to give a treatment during pregnancy especially after recurrent miscarriages. What is your advice?


----------



## blessed2014

Hello! I see this thread is from two years ago, but I found it because I was searching to see if there are side effects to using Lovenox while pregnant. I am only 3 to 4 weeks and my doctor has ordered me to be on it due to a blood disorder. I am worried, though, because I do not want me being on the blood thinner to cause any birth defects to my unborn child. I see some people say that their children have various disorders and they think it is from the Lovenox. I am just curious to know what was the outcome of your pregnancy djw47! Please give any advice or an update on your experience since using the lovenox during your pregnancy!


----------



## _Anya_

blessed2014 said:


> I see some people say that their children have various disorders and they think it is from the Lovenox. I am just curious to know what was the outcome of your pregnancy.

I would like to know that too!
However, I haven't heard about any disorders due to lovenox... What kind of disorders?


----------

